# 4health grain free



## Veronica (Oct 31, 2008)

Has anyone tried the new Tractor Supply 4health grain free dog food? It's apparently not made by Diamond, it's made by Ainsworth (I think I spelled that right). Just wondering how the dogs liked it. It's 30 lbs for $36.99. I like what we are using, but sometimes our budget could use something a little less pricey and I like that it is not made by Diamond.


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

I have my first bag about half gone. We are feeding 2 bassets & one great dane mix. So far they all love it. I bought the beef flavored. At our Tractor supply, it is on sale for $32.

I see no problems so far. Poo is a little darker, like with TOTW. 

We were feeding the 4health regular for a few months. It is 35 lbs, for the same price. We were doing fine with that, also, but my one basset is having allergy issues again - so I wanted to try another variety. I'm not sure what her issues are, may just be environmental?

After this bag, we may switch back, only because we get 5 more pounds for the same price.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I feed the 4Health Salmon dry dog food to my crew, and have been feeding it for probably 8 or 9 months now. They're doing well on it - just as well as they were doing on the $$$$ foods we were previously feeding.

I thought all the 4Health products were made by Diamond, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Veronica (Oct 31, 2008)

bluemoonluck said:


> I feed the 4Health Salmon dry dog food to my crew, and have been feeding it for probably 8 or 9 months now. They're doing well on it - just as well as they were doing on the $$$$ foods we were previously feeding.
> 
> I thought all the 4Health products were made by Diamond, but I could be wrong.


Apparently, right now it is just the grain free that is not made by Diamond. Tractor Supply told another customer that they may move all their 4health foods over to Ainsworth, but for right now it is just the grain free.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Go to www.dogfoodanalysis.com they have a review of the grain free 4health. It is rated 3.5 out of 6, where as TOTW is rated 6.


----------



## Veronica (Oct 31, 2008)

I think TOTW has better ingredients and is a better food. I didn't see the new 4health on dog food analysis, but I did see it on dog food advisor. TOTW rates 4.5 on there, while the grain free 4health rates a 3.5.
This is cheaper than TOTW though, and might be a good option for someone looking for a lower cost and a food that Diamond doesn't make. I'm feeding Dr Tim's and Wellness and am pretty happy with both. But Wellness core is pricey, and I'm thinking this could be a good option for months when the budget is tight.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

I won't feed the 4 Health foods. I bought a bag of the small bites for my dog and he was in the vet hospital within 45 minutes with a swollen face and totally covered in hives. A couple of days before he had been throwing up a little, but it was not immediately after he ate and I figured he had been into something out in the dog pen. When he had the swelling episode it was within 15 minutes of eating dinner and there was nothing else that I could attribute it to. What really peeved me was I sent an e-mail to both Tractor Supply and Diamond. I didn't hear a thing from either one. At the least, I expected an email or something saying they were looking into it or asking where I purchased the product. Something. Gees. Just act like you care a smidge. At least the people at the local TS store seemed concerned. 

TOTW is also made by Diamond as I understand it. Blue was recently sold and is being produced by the same people that produce Nutro. I think that is what I heard. I think I also read that there had been some complaints about Blue since the change.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Geesh! What on earth can one trust now?

I've read ?? somewhere ?? that some breeds of dogs do better on a vegetarian diet. Is there such a dog food that is healthy and does not have meat/bone ingredients?


----------



## dodgewc (Jul 8, 2006)

VeRUS or Annamaet
Both are all-natural, holistic, GMO-free all USA sourced and produced
NEVER been recalled


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

When my aging dog developed gluten/ corn allergies, I switched him to 4-Health Senior and he did great. He liked it and his allergies completely cleared up, plus he lost a bit of weight (which he needed to do). My neighbour also only feeds 4-Health Senior to her three dogs, one of which also has a gluten allergy.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

At this point, pretty much every dog food manufacturer has had recalls of some sort. The ones that haven't yet, will soon IMO.

Heck, even Honest Kitchen - which manufactures all its foods in a HUMAN food facility, had recalls recently







And I know a lot of people who kept saying "Feed Honest Kitchen, they've never had a recall!" Now that statement is no longer true.

I'm also convinced that lots of dog foods have issues, but the companies don't say anything and DON'T do the voluntary recalls because nobody puts two and two together. So I'd rather have a company that is right on top of everything and is willing to issue recalls than one who wants to be all super-secret and hope nobody notices the problem with their food.

Feeding your dog raw food from the grocery store isn't without risks either, because human foods get recalled too. Unless you're feeding raw from food you grow on your own land, and you're feeding those animals fed to your dogs foods that you grew yourself (so no risk of, say, accidentally giving bad poultry feed to the chickens you feed your dogs), you run the risk of feeding your dog contaminated foods.

My dogs are not only pets, they're also very $$$ show dogs and breeding stock (and when you're in a small gene pool like my dogs are, you really understand that the loss of a solid breeding dog can be a terrible blow to the breed as well as to you personally). Because of all this, I have absolute fits trying to decide what food(s) are safe to feed them and will also keep them in the condition I need them to be in, without costing me more than the small fortune it already costs to feed them. 

Right now I'm feeding the 4Health Salmon, and I'm happy with it. That may change in the future - I've switched foods multiple times over the past 8 years - but for right now, that's where I'm at.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Where can on find current recall lists of dog foods?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

godgewc, I'll call Tractor Supply and Sothern States and see if they carry those.

bluemoonluck that is the way I feel about "all" my animals, even though I don't show them. I'll check to see if TS and SS carries that food too.

Thanks all....One question. Can those be fed to puppies if moistened or should I look for those brands in puppy-food form?


----------



## Veronica (Oct 31, 2008)

motdaugrnds said:


> godgewc, I'll call Tractor Supply and Sothern States and see if they carry those.
> 
> bluemoonluck that is the way I feel about "all" my animals, even though I don't show them. I'll check to see if TS and SS carries that food too.
> 
> Thanks all....One question. Can those be fed to puppies if moistened or should I look for those brands in puppy-food form?


4health does have a puppy formula, but the grain free doesn't state it is an all life stages food so I don't know if you could feed that to puppies. I have a large breed puppy and have to be careful that the calcium and phospherous aren't too high.


----------



## hgoodwin0823 (Feb 14, 2013)

I feed my english staffy 4health salmon and potato, she is over all less itchy, shinier coat and losing some weight (she was a porker). 
After reading post, I'm just curious, what does everyone have against diamond?


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

hgoodwin0823 said:


> After reading post, I'm just curious, what does everyone have against diamond?


Diamond, like most pet food companies out there, has had a number of dog food recalls over the years. Some people refuse to feed a food from any company that has ever had a recall.


----------

